# Painted Calipers... Void Warranty?



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I wanted to get a price quote from my body shop on how much it would cost for them to do these. They immediately hit me with a "yea, we refuse to do calipers and suggest against anyone using aftermarket caliper paints, they void powertrain warranty." When I asked specifically he just said "the paint may cause a brake to not work properly, and GM or <dealership name> will not be held responsible." I should have figured as much, but it never hurts to ask. I guess I know now, and glad I didn't jump the gun.

Now, that does not void the entire warranty obviously, but just know that if you "modify" the brakes with any aftermarket paint and say you get into an accident, GM and insurance could give you a hard time and say you made your brakes defective. Just some heads up information! Happy modding...


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Lmao! The body shop just did not want to assume responsibility if something went wrong with your brakes. The dealership I bought my car from has a body shop that painted my calipers. I just had to take them off the car myself for the same reason of not wanting responsibility if they didn't bleed the brakes correctly. So I had the dealership remove and reinstall my brakes just to have their body shop paint my calipers. LOL it is perfectly fine to paint your calipers . JUST DON'T PAINT YOUR ROTORS OR BRAKE PADS! SMH


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

bci26401 said:


> Lmao! The body shop just did not want to assume responsibility if something went wrong with your brakes. The dealership I bought my car from has a body shop that painted my calipers. I just had to take them off the car myself for the same reason of not wanting responsibility if they didn't bleed the brakes correctly. So I had the dealership remove and reinstall my brakes just to have their body shop paint my calipers. LOL it is perfectly fine to paint your calipers . JUST DON'T PAINT YOUR ROTORS OR BRAKE PADS! SMH


That is exactly what I asked them to do, they refused. They said they won't perform any of it. This body shop is affiliated with my dealership...


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Unless the dealer thinks you swapped them out for aftermarket parts, I see no reason why it would void warranty and you can prove to them that they are factory parts easily. As far as voiding power train warranty, why would it void that?

Maybe if the calipers were faulty and you needed to replace them under warranty they would deny you because they've been modified.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Erik, just take them off and do it yourself if your dealer is going to be stupid about it. Painting calipers is not going to void your warranty.

That's like me painting my valve cover, if I needed a new valve cover and GM said no? I'd raise heck over it. It's a silly visual mod not aimed at affecting performance. Who cares...


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> That is exactly what I asked them to do, they refused. They said they won't perform any of it. This body shop is affiliated with my dealership...


Yea your dealership sucks then!! Aftermarket paint is no different than factor painted calipers. . I use to detail csrs for Foreign Cars Italia in Greensboro, NC and we always touched up brake calipers with aftermarket spray paint.. I'm talking about Ferrari, Porche , Aston Martin any Foreign car u can think of we painted calipers. . Never once voided a warranty


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Erik, just take them off and do it yourself if your dealer is going to be stupid about it. Painting calipers is not going to void your warranty.
> 
> That's like me painting my valve cover, if I needed a new valve cover and GM said no? I'd raise heck over it. It's a silly visual mod not aimed at affecting performance. Who cares...


It is pretty weird that they would say this to me.. especially since they know I have a tune and intake and said it is "perfectly fine." 

I guess I went to them because I lack the tools to do it myself. I need a garage....


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

They are probably saying it because there have been known cases of people using the wrong kind of paint and setting the caliper on fire. But it kind of lives in the realm of cutting everbodys under engine panels apart because a couple morons spilled oil on the turbo.


----------

